# Beretta Neos carbine kit ju22ck1



## sitfu (Jul 11, 2016)

I purchased a Beretta Neos u22 a little while ago, and have been trying to find the carbine kit ju22ck1 without success. they were made by Beretta for about 5 or 6 years. I called Beretta, they said they stopped making the kit a year or so ago. There still must be a lot of them out there, new or used. I have tried all the main on line gun shops, and classifies, with no luck. My question is, first, are they still legal? And, can if so, can anyone help me find one.


----------



## micdalg (Jan 31, 2019)

Any luck finding the conversion kit?


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

And if you do find one expect to pay ~$250.00 or so.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, they are still legal,,,
The BATFE said so.

The last one I saw was used on gunbroker,,,
It went for just under #300.00.

Interesting about what how Beretta replied,,,
A friend of mine called them over a year ago,,,
He was told that they planned on marketing it again.

The problem wasn't that they weren't selling quickly or enough,,,
Umarex (who made them for Beretta) got a bit flaky on production numbers.

Anyways, good luck in your search,,,
Mine isn't the most accurate rifle I own,,,
But it's fun to let your inner James Bond out.

Aarond

.


----------

